# Searching for Stripers 3/20/08



## Captain Ahab (Mar 20, 2008)

Made a trip with Leibs16 and Doc Watson to a Stripe spot in the Tidal Delaware River. Man, wind gusts over 40 mph right in our face and crashing surf made it tough to fish. Doc Watson struck gold with a small striper and Leibs caught 4 channel cats.

He can be seen posing next to giganticness's testicles which washed up on the shore! 

I caught a tiny bullhead  

We had a blast even though the conditions were far from ideal. Thanks Leibs and Doc!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice catching! That makes for a good picture with the plants blowing in the background.


----------



## DocWatson (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for inviting me along David. 8) It was also nice to put another face to a name. Good to meet you Ethan !! 

I see you _taught_ David the difference between fishing and catching after I left. :wink: Almost wish I could have stayed. *Almost.* That wind beat my old ass up, but it was a good time.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 20, 2008)

Just noticed...I like the two different colored gloves. Is that some kind of good luck charm or something? :wink:


----------



## Jim (Mar 20, 2008)

Holy testicle Tuesday batman! That is a funny picture! Good job there guys!


----------



## b1gluke56 (Mar 20, 2008)

Ive fished the Delaware River before back in 2000. Catfish were a dime a dozen. It seamed like I was catching one every cast. I was useing bologna from the Wawa in downtown Philly. lol Thats what all the funny talking locals told me to use.


----------



## Leibs16 (Mar 20, 2008)

At the time I stuck my tongue out to lick them we were calling them huge breasts. I should've guessed it would be changed to testicles in the write up. Nice to meet you too Doc! I look forward to fishing with you again sometime.


----------



## Jim (Mar 20, 2008)

Leibs16 said:


> At the time I stuck my tongue out to lick them we were calling them huge breasts. I should've guessed it would be changed to testicles in the write up. Nice to meet you too Doc! I look forward to fishing with you again sometime.




Post of the year! :beer: 


:LMFAO: :LMFAO: :LMFAO: :LMFAO: :LMFAO: :LMFAO: :LMFAO:


----------



## Jim (Mar 20, 2008)

Leibs16 said:


> At the time I stuck my tongue out to lick them we were calling them huge breasts. I should've guessed it would be changed to testicles in the write up. Nice to meet you too Doc! I look forward to fishing with you again sometime.




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DocWatson (Mar 20, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> Just noticed...I like the two different colored gloves. Is that some kind of good luck charm or something? :wink:



Nothing that sophisticated I'm afraid. The blue glove is to keep the medication for my psoriosis on my hand and off the bait. The leather glove is to keep my hand warm. If it had anything to do with luck, Dave would have taken it from me.


----------



## DocWatson (Mar 20, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Doc, were you over at grenloch lake in washington township this afternoon?



Not me. I was with David and Ethan all morning and left at 1:00 to pickup my son in Delran.

I didn't know there were stripers in Grenloch Lake. :wink:


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice catches Dave, Ethan, and Doc. But weres the bullhead pic Dave? Just kidding. I know exactly what you guys were up against as far as weather. I was out in it late afternoon until the night and it was brutal. Good day out. Keep em coming.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 21, 2008)

Glad to see you got a few despite the wind


----------



## shizzy (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice going you guys. Wind was nasty.


----------



## DocWatson (Mar 21, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Saw your twin today then over at grenloch, in a 17' g3 boat. Looked just like ya, jacket hat and every thing. Hay man you got a twin!!! He said he was from lindenwold though



Even if I was from Lindenwold I'd neve admit to it !!! :lol:


----------



## nicdicarlo (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice report guys. At least "the spot" gave up a few stripers this time around. I guess high winds are the norm around there. The question is, did Dave take you guys through the lake to get to the water. :lol: 

Dave, I'm sorry to say it, but the worms have expired. My girl was either going to throw them out, or throw me out last night. haha.


----------



## redbug (Mar 21, 2008)

I am hoping to get my boat out on the river in the next 2 weeks I know i can catch a few bass. I might even hit the nock using my trolling motor only the big girls are gonna be hitting soon 

Wayne


----------



## DocWatson (Mar 21, 2008)

nicdicarlo said:


> The question is, did Dave take you guys through the lake to get to the water. :lol:



No, but we had a good laugh when _Ramar of the Jungle_ showed us the hike he took you on. :roll: 

I grabbed a satellite view of the area from Google Maps the night before so I had an idea about which trails led to the water. I'm too old to be wandering all over God's half acre. :wink:


----------



## Leibs16 (Mar 21, 2008)

We did pass Hoffa's body on the way there.


----------



## DocWatson (Mar 21, 2008)

Leibs16 said:


> We did pass Hoffa's body on the way there.


----------

